# Roof leak, any experiences appreciated



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Our truck lives at home and we use it as a pantry. Over Christmas I went to get some beans and there was half an inch of water on the floor and the table was wet. Unsurprisingly we were freaked out, its 18 months old. 

After a couple of days going through the drying process, wet vac carpets, remove them and dry them, dehumidifier in for three days, we accepted we must have the roof light open, but I know it over hangs by three inches all round. 

yesterday, sat on Dellamere, the ceiling suddenly started pouring water out. We wound the roof light right up and when we pushed water toward it, the water came straight in. I climbed through the skylight from the rear bed and went to have a look, expecting a major hole...nothing. 

Has anyone ever seen this before?? Good news is its under factory warranty but it wont be a small job, structural, decoration, roller blind, table and carpet damaged. 

Sorry its long, but I couldnt describe in less words. cheers all. 

Phil K


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds like there's some pretty important seals that aren't there, anything that severe can't just be a minor leak. 

And make sure that it's properly dried out once the problem is sorted - and also if it's found to be faulty work, make sure that everything is dried out to your satisfaction with full damp reports - don't forget any problems with damp will affect the resale value down the line....


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Wouldn't wait to dry it out take it straight back to dealer let them do all the work.

joe


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*leak*

Thanks for the thoughts Mike, I am quite sure, because looking at it I cant see any other way, that the roof light sits on a seal all round, which is either broken or not there.

By way of a little humour, we set up a chewing gum factory and sealed the front edge.

I have already spoken to head of trading standards in Wigan, yes I know its Sunday, but I work very closely with them and I head the fair play charter in the motor trade. I dont want to, but if necessary would throw it back at them, fit for purpose etc.

It for things like this that I posted recently about how people pay for motorhomes when I pointed out that its worth paying a small amount over a number of years for the protection it gives you. We like many on here can write a cheque but that is naive.

Hymer normally are really good, thats why we are on our third one. But joking asside, if you live in the Northwest, what the heck do you buy as an alternative? Dealers for Cathargo and the like are all hours away.

Phil K


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*leak*

With hindsight Joe, you are right, absolutely so, but we thought it was our fault until yesterday.

Philk


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

PhilK

Even leaving the rooflight open slightly for ventilation you should not get that much water in the motorhome.

Joe


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*leak*

Your right Joe,

We have had our rooflights wide open on all our Hymers through some torrential downpours on holidays and only ever had a few spots come through.

We were discussing this today and came to the conclusion that except for the self doubt we would have hurtled off toute suite in the direction of Blackpool, shaking fists and making comments not dissimilar to "fix it or else" But we doubted ourselves until yesterday.

Cheers 
Phil K


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the poor motorhome is feeling unloved as it doesn't want to be a pantry.

If you treat it nicely and with love, it might stop complaining.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phil! Just in case you missed my thread, and to make you feel less like you're on your own...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-100708-.html


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Roof leaking*

Hi Phil
Had a roof leak just after we got the van... only 1 year old fortunately it was in the cupboard above the fridge so not to noticable.... on investigation it was right under the fixing for the solar panel the person who fitted the panel had screwed it down (not a good idea) 3 of the screws where stainless steel the one where the leak was was a normal steel screw and it had rusted away allowing water ingress.
Took it to the local dealer and he used a hair drier on the roof and it was surprising how much water was forced out by is method the hole was then resealed. Alls well now.
So do you have any panels or a dish on the roof if so check them out.

Hope you get sorted soon

Brian


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi we had a heiki roof light leak on the actual roof seal it needed removing and refitting it looked exactly as if the rain was blowing under the skylight part and getting through the rubber seal rain would collect in the plastic surround inside the van collect about a litre of water and then overflow into the van by the way am in delamare at the moment arrived Friday great area.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Roof leak--- an update*

Hi guys, thanks for all your input. Yesterday i got an email from Hymer with photographs of the roof attached.

Being post winter, my roof is green, not too bad as it was polished (yes polished) in October and also had a new awning at Leisuretech in October and was washed there.

The email said that they were asking Hymer for permission to stand on the claim, but the bit of green would not strengthen the claim.

I bit my lip and rang them, trying not to be rude, I pointed out that surely most motorhomes are actually worse than that and anyway why the heck did they not just was the bit they were photographing.

After some brief fit for purpose chit chat, they decided to send my photos from the inside, along with my movie, of water pouring in and see if Hymer stand on. If not, I said I will go up there and wash they roof myself.

i must be clear guys, this roof is not that bad at all, its just that Hymer will not stand on claims for Hymer uk without evidence, so why did they not just say that.

Phil K


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

No amount of green or mold growing should cause such a leak. I have to believe that Hymer a company that prides itself on the quality of it's product would not hesitate to fix it. Keep us informed.

I try to keep our roof clean. The 11 year old Hymer skylight that is cracked a bit and lately I noticed part of the crank up down system came loose from the plastic and it still gets some mold here and there but it doesn't leak a bit.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*leak*

J, I have historically communicated directly with Hymer in Germany and they are great. I agree that any amount of growth should not damage a seal, but i think Hymer UK simply have to have permission.

It is my third new Hymer in a row and on balance have found them to be ok.

Phil k


----------

